# The (New) 2013 Surly Troll



## Zenroad (28 Sep 2012)

Hi, Everyone.

Good just got better. Just saw a pic of the new Surly Troll, and it looks as if Surly may be responding positively to two undeniable facts:

1) more people are turning to 26"-wheeled mountain bikes for expedition purposes, and
2) up there at the top of the list of great bikes in this category is their very own Troll. 

Surly's response?
Current pics show a third water bottle mount on the underside of the downtube (I'd heard rumors of this earlier this year) and two more bottle mounts on the fork blades (admittedly NOT usable with certain rack set-ups, but still). 

They've also apparently given the agent orange paint job the old heave-ho and replaced it with a choice of either eggplant purple or not-so-dark black.

Here's to you, Surly! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Sep 2012)

Pics?

I looked a this bike (2012) with a view to a very low maintainance commuting/expedition bike but decided I couldn't buy it as it didn't have iirc, so might be wrong as I have looked at sooo many,

1) didn't have horizontal drop outs for a Rohloff hub so major fail,

2) didn't have a break in the rear triangle for the option to fit a belt drive to another fail.

3) didn't have the rear disc brake mount inside the rear triangle to make fitting of a rack really simple and strong.

4) I couldn't buy a bike with the name Troll. Sorry, it's naff ugly name for a bike.


----------



## Peteaud (30 Sep 2012)

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/troll

Nice bike but why use it for expeditions?


----------



## style over speed (30 Sep 2012)

think you may have been looking at another bike… the troll does have disc brake mount inside rear triangle, as it does a horizontal rear drop out and like all surly stickers the troll logo is easily removed!!










Crankarm said:


> Pics?
> 
> I looked a this bike (2012) with a view to a very low maintainance commuting/expedition bike but decided I couldn't buy it as it didn't have iirc, so might be wrong as I have looked at sooo many,
> 
> ...


----------



## Alberto (1 Oct 2012)

and it does take a rohloff as seen on that picture


----------



## Zenroad (2 Oct 2012)

Peteaud said:


> http://surlybikes.com/bikes/troll
> 
> Nice bike but why use it for expeditions?


 
It's personal preference, as are all things. Years ago, I began spending more and more time on my mtb and eventually got to the point where I wasn't riding my road bike at all. My mtb was set up for the street (tires), and it did everything I wanted it to do AND MORE. I'm really finished with road bikes. The last time I rode one, I felt vulnerable. I just completed (this past weekend) a 150-mile, two day road trip on my mtb, and I'm good to go. Was doing 20mph coming home on the second day. Granted, the mtb in question is a Klein (light and stiff), but still...

Another thing is that 26" wheels are stronger (because of spoke length) than larger wheels, AND 26" tires are easier to find in an emergency. Again, it is personal preference. Whatever works for you. I've been cycling (touring, commuting, some racing) for nearly thirty years, and a good mtb is what works for me. Road bikes no longer serve my purposes or desires.

"Why use it for expeditions?" Why not? Is there a concern with speed? Handling? I find that mtbs are plenty fast for touring, and the handling is much better than any road bike I've ever ridden, especially under fully loaded conditions.

With all this said, I'd like to add that my old Mercian road racing bike (Reynolds tubing!) with Campy components is FOR SALE!


----------



## Zenroad (2 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Pics?
> 
> I looked a this bike (2012) with a view to a very low maintainance commuting/expedition bike but decided I couldn't buy it as it didn't have iirc, so might be wrong as I have looked at sooo many,
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure you are looking at the right bike? Surly Troll has Rohloff capabilities; many people are building up their Trolls with Rohloff hubs. And rear disc brakes no problem. As for the name, it's just a name. Put a piece of tape over it. Call it something else.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2012)

I think Troll suits it - that is one ugly bike !


----------



## MacB (2 Oct 2012)

I'd take the Ogre rather than the Troll, it's the 29er/700c version of the same thing. I like the Surly range and for street/sodding about I'd choose a Karate Monkey, for faster road but still some rough stuff capacity then the Xcheck, road touring the LHT and offroad touring the Ogre.

It's the Crosscheck that lacks disc capability but I think all the others bar the KM have moved to low mount. We have two KM's in the garage(my eldest and middle sons) and the rack mounts are positioned further up the seatstays to allow use of a regular rack with the disc brakes.

My custom touring frame uses the LHT as central inspiration but borrows from the Xcheck and KM as well. With a nod to the Thorn Mercury Rohloff fast tourer as well.

My kids have had MTBs and Hybrids but the Karate Monkeys have proved the winning recipe so far. Fitted with some big slicks they are surprisingly quick on the road as well, not quite Xcheck quick but not far off.


----------



## Bodhbh (2 Oct 2012)

I notice On-One have brought out their own take on the Surly Pugsley (a fatbike with clearance for 3.8" tires). If there's a market for something like that, it's a shame they don't come out with something similar to the Orge/Troll. A few people already use their Inbred MTB frames for touring as they're cheap, steel and have bottle/rack mounts (arbeit only 1 or two, depending on the frame). Be nice to see them do an off-road touring/expedition type frame in the same price bracket as their other frames, with the full set of bottle mounts, disc mounts inside the triangle, etc.


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Oct 2012)

Wouldn't have bothered to post, but was googling about to see how people had Midge bars setup, when came across this:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?page_id=266914

Quite a nice touring setup of a Troll.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> I think Troll suits it - that is one ugly bike !


 
You're not wrong fossy.


----------



## Zenroad (3 Oct 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> I notice On-One have brought out their own take on the Surly Pugsley (a fatbike with clearance for 3.8" tires). If there's a market for something like that, it's a shame they don't come out with something similar to the Orge/Troll. A few people already use their Inbred MTB frames for touring as they're cheap, steel and have bottle/rack mounts (arbeit only 1 or two, depending on the frame). Be nice to see them do an off-road touring/expedition type frame in the same price bracket as their other frames, with the full set of bottle mounts, disc mounts inside the triangle, etc.


 
Bodhbh-
Glad to see the On-One name tossed in to the conversation, because I just discovered them (48 hours ago), and I'm now pulling hard towards their 456 EVO steel frame for the long trek I'm doing in 2014. (My original choice was the Surly Troll.) Yes, the price is great, but the EVO's geo (especially the longish chainstays, lowered BB, and slack head angle) is the real attraction. If I stay on course, I'll be riding the EVO over 5,000 miles, mostly on-road, while toting about 50 pounds of gear. My website gives the whats, wheres, and whys. www.tohokuforward.org. I have word from some guys over in the off-road forum that On_one's material of choice (DN6 4130) is good stuff. I was unfamiliar with it. Any thoughts? I may end up putting a Surly Troll fork on the EVO, but not sure yet. I'll post pics as the bike comes together. I'm aware of the poor paint job of the On-One, but NAP (Not A Problem). I'll frame-save it inside before the build, and I can always get it sandblasted and powder coated later.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2012)

Zenroad said:


> Are you sure you are looking at the right bike? Surly Troll has Rohloff capabilities; many people are building up their Trolls with Rohloff hubs. And rear disc brakes no problem. As for the name, it's just a name. Put a piece of tape over it. Call it something else.


 
Apologies, yes it does have horizontal drop outs for Rohloff and disc brake mounts, which are all good, but no break in the rear triangle to fit a belt drive which is one of my requirements. OK a chain could be fitted with an all encompassing chain guard to keep out crud, but I am liking the prospect of belt drive. I take back my inital criticism but it could do with a break in the drive side drop out rather like the Civia which bike is more a road bike which has Alfine 8 belt drive with disc brakes and all bosses for racks front and rear etc. I rode this and the ride was sooooo quiet.

Still don't like the name Troll. It's a name fail.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2012)

Sorry, not ugly, Fugly. The Surly Fugly


----------



## simon.r (3 Oct 2012)

Zenroad said:


> I have word from some guys over in the off-road forum that On_one's material of choice (DN6 4130) is good stuff. I was unfamiliar with it. Any thoughts?


 
I can't comment on the 456, but I've owned a number of DN6 steel frames from On One over the years and had no problems whatsoever. I've never toured on them, but they've had some fairly serious off-road abuse. The original Inbreds made from DN6 must be 10 or 15 years old now and I've not come acros ANY stories of them failing.

IIRC the 'DN6' name came about because Brant was looking for a tubing name and that was the first part of the postcode (zip code) where On-One were based at the time


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Oct 2012)

Zenroad said:


> Bodhbh-
> Glad to see the On-One name tossed in to the conversation, because I just discovered them (48 hours ago), and I'm now pulling hard towards their 456 EVO steel frame for the long trek I'm doing in 2014. (My original choice was the Surly Troll.) Yes, the price is great, but the EVO's geo (especially the longish chainstays, lowered BB, and slack head angle) is the real attraction. If I stay on course, I'll be riding the EVO over 5,000 miles, mostly on-road, while toting about 50 pounds of gear. My website gives the whats, wheres, and whys. www.tohokuforward.org. I have word from some guys over in the off-road forum that On_one's material of choice (DN6 4130) is good stuff. I was unfamiliar with it. Any thoughts? I may end up putting a Surly Troll fork on the EVO, but not sure yet. I'll post pics as the bike comes together. I'm aware of the poor paint job of the On-One, but NAP (Not A Problem). I'll frame-save it inside before the build, and I can always get it sandblasted and powder coated later.


 
Now Simon.R mentions it, DN6 is a Doncaster postcode. 

I'm not really one to talk with knowledge about geometry etc....but I have a 456 which I've set up for touring, with extra bottle and rack mounts brazed on and a powdercoat and it's bombproof, but it is very twichy with a high centre of gravity (compared to my mates Thorn Sherpa). It is too much MTB and not enough tourer. I think the geometry on the EVO is different to the older 456s although so I wouldn't rule it out.

If I had the cash, I'd like a Troll or something a bit more relaxed to put all the bits on and turn the 456 into what it was supposd to be doing - crashing about!

Are On-Ones a cheap option over there? I just assumed they'd be more expensive in the US, but I guess they all come from the far East anyhow.


----------



## Zenroad (3 Oct 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> Now Simon.R mentions it, DN6 is a Doncaster postcode.
> 
> I'm not really one to talk with knowledge about geometry etc....but I have a 456 which I've set up for touring, with extra bottle and rack mounts brazed on and a powdercoat and it's bombproof, but it is very twichy with a high centre of gravity (compared to my mates Thorn Sherpa). It is too much MTB and not enough tourer. I think the geometry on the EVO is different to the older 456s although so I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, a bit cheaper than the Troll, but maybe not enough to make a big difference. Both are rock bottom for a good steel frame. What really got my attention on the EVO was the longer chainstays (than the Troll) and the lowered BB. I'll be going with the largest frame available, so I'm hoping it's a bit stretched out as well. Yes, the EVO is tweaked a bit.


----------



## Yellow7 (4 Oct 2012)

Nice to see Surly have used rear drop-outs that accommodate a Rohloff hub without needing to fit the [ugly] torque arm adaptor required on standard frames, that was the main reason I chose a custom frame. It also has full options with brakes; centre-pull, V or disc. 

I don’t like the seat-post clamp, looks like an after-thought? Does it have braze-ons for a down tube under-side bottle holder?


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (4 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Sorry, not ugly, Fugly. The Surly Fugly


This is not exactly a beautiful Italian bike or something but to me a supermarket bike is the true fugly bike. I bet all loaded up really looks the business.


----------



## Zenroad (4 Oct 2012)

Yellow7 said:


> Nice to see Surly have used rear drop-outs that accommodate a Rohloff hub without needing to fit the [ugly] torque arm adaptor required on standard frames, that was the main reason I chose a custom frame. It also has full options with brakes; centre-pull, V or disc.
> 
> I don’t like the seat-post clamp, looks like an after-thought? Does it have braze-ons for a down tube under-side bottle holder?


 
It does now. New for 2013. Three bottle mounts! Nice. And two more bottle mounts on the fork blades!


----------



## Yellow7 (4 Oct 2012)

SomethingLikeThat said:


> This is not exactly a beautiful Italian bike or something but to me a supermarket bike is the true fugly bike. I bet all loaded up really looks the business.


 
With a touring bike Fugliness is an improvement, minimising any ‘wow’ factor & unwanted attention...my frame was (is) Tango Orange, I may as well have put a flashing beacon on it!! For the African tour I covered it with black Gaffa tape to give it that truly crappy look, although I was still offered money for it!


----------



## MacB (4 Oct 2012)

By happy coincidence I just received my first pic of my new frame about to wing its way to me:-


----------



## Zenroad (4 Oct 2012)

Yellow7 said:


> With a touring bike Fugliness is an improvement, minimising any ‘wow’ factor & unwanted attention...my frame was (is) Tango Orange, I may as well have put a flashing beacon on it!! For the African tour I covered it with black Gaffa tape to give it that truly crappy look, although I was still offered money for it!


 
Yes, Yellow7, absolutely. I tend to do the same with my cars! No one in their right mind would steel my car.


----------



## Zenroad (4 Oct 2012)

MacB said:


> By happy coincidence I just received my first pic of my new frame about to wing its way to me:-


Beautiful!


----------



## Crankarm (31 Mar 2013)

Yellow7 said:


> Nice to see Surly have used rear drop-outs that accommodate a Rohloff hub without needing to fit the [ugly] torque arm adaptor required on standard frames, that was the main reason I chose a custom frame. It also has full options with brakes; centre-pull, V or disc.
> 
> I don’t like the seat-post clamp, looks like an after-thought? Does it have braze-ons for a down tube under-side bottle holder?


 
Have you fitted a Rohloff to your Troll? If so which model number Rohloff 14 speed hub is the one to use in the Troll frame? I ask as the Rohloff hub finder on their website is not being helpful, but then it could be me being dense. I would like a 36 hole hub in either silver or black.
Many thanks,
C.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Mar 2013)

I never expected to see people getting so lyrical about such an ugly bike! Ah well 'Chacun a son gout' as the French say.


----------

